# The official Payitforward Surprise like and dislike list



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

well folks, per request, her is it, please limit the conversations, to lists only,other wise post to the original payitforward surprise thread, thanks!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, guess I will start it off, with likes,:
love witches, spell books, hats, anything do do with a graveyard, traditional Halloween, ghost, bats , spiders, webs, spider victims, egg sacks skelly's , etc.,any thing to animate props, lighting, scary not gory. mostly do out side but have started collecting indoor decorations also. Am easy to please!
Dislike excessive gore, creepy dolls, zombie babies


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Well as far as likes go I'm completely obsessed with jack o lanterns! Love, love love them! Blowmolds, funkins, pathway markers. You name it. If it's anything jack o lantern, I'm all over it. I love vintage or traditional halloween, bats, skeletons, apothocary jars Halloween books/magazines, fall scented candles, pvc candles, framed silhouettes, old-fashioned pictures of people, string lights, Halloween baking items and anything to do with candy decor(ex. jars, nic-nacs, indoor decor) . Always wanted to start one of those spookytown sets. I think they're so neat. I do enjoy the darker side of Halloween though. Creepy cloth, any kind of tombstones, skellies, witches, scary scarecrows, flying ghosts or even any kind of creepy haunted harvest type decor. I've been dying to get some colored lights for the haunt this year to highlight everything as well.

Not into gore, zombie babies or anything bloody.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you have to be a long time member to participate in this?

If not, I'm pretty much the same as the guys above. Not interested in gore, traditional Halloween is tops. Jack O'Lanterns are my favorite.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

likes: anything and everything dark, creepy, dreary, haunted housy, paranormal-y, musical (ambience mostly but any halloweeny or goth music will do), art, goth, morbid, sinister, etc. examples are as follows but DEFINITELY not limited to: Pirates, vampires, toys, gargoyles/demons, witches, graveyards, spooks and goblins, jack o lanterns, coffins/caskets, hearses, vintage. fan of horror icons. Also like classic halloween.

Could use more skellies all sizes, old lanterns, dummies, skulls, witchy things, creepy dolls. Also looking for creepy/sinister looking clocks, mirrors, toys/games, and lamps. Also looking to build up a village, any brand works doesnt have to be just Department 56. Definitly need witchy stuff, would like variety of hats from classic to wacky and dark/creepy art.

Even the cuty stuff will find a cozy place.

Dislikes: real body parts. :big grin: j/k No excessive gore...its just gross not scary. Don't really need any magazines. dont need any more potion bottles!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

This is a good idea! Ok uhh...my absolute favorite is vintage Halloween decor. Even the reproductions are awesome. Love 80's decor. I like some country-ish Halloween stuff too. Such as wreaths, garlands and Annalee stuff. Love blow molds! Could always use more body parts, creepy cloth, rodents, bottles for potions, skulls, orange & purple mini lights. Other than that, I truly love just about anything Halloween


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*I have a Pirate scene that could use more fishing nets, bodies, birds, plastic cannon balls, flags, costumes, treasure, whatever seems appropriate for pirates.

Skeletons, full size... I suppose you can never really have too many of these.

I need a heavy corrugated cardboard toe pincher coffin. Sturdy but easy to disassemble.

I do a lot of animated props, so any small motors, (about 10rpm - 16rpm) are always great.

Spotlights: red or purple. Especially need more small spotlights for smaller areas, possibly homemade LED spots.

Battery op PVC candles, or flicker candles (AAA batteries only please, no button cells). Latex heads (male and female). Eyes. Jack-O-Lanterns. Hands. Feet. Ghosts. Scene Setters.

I am looking for a few of those really big stuffed latex snakes like they sell at Spirit.

I have many costumes and perhaps anything to go with a pirate costume, a victorian dress, belly dancer, or a vampire costume would be cool.

I love surprises...and anything halloween related or goth I pretty much love. Even stuff like home decor, candles, small coffins to hold jewelry, journals with skulls or dragons, anything leather.



While I find it endearing and adorable I do not display cute decor. I also DO NOT need any more spiders, webbing, rats or mice, witch's house decor or potion bottles, reaper related clothing or props, lenticulars, and no more dolls. 

My birth date is June 14th.

*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

*LOVE:* CEMETRY, vampires, werewolf, frankenstien, The bride of Frankenstien, witches, ghosts, reaper, BATS, skull heads, looking to collect life size and child size skellies, Toe-pincher coffin, outdoor props, grave yards, loves creepy, spooky, parnormal-ly, sinister halloween theme, elegnat and gothic halloween theme dishes and house hold items, halloween baking theme books, Feather Masks, feather wings, candles, GROUND BREAKER, HALLOWEEN THEME BOOKS AND BAKING BOOK AS WELL. BEEN LOOKING FOR FRIGHT NIGHT SOUND TRACK. I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE IT BURN TO CD SINCE THEY SEEMS TO BE IMPOOSIBLE TO FIND.

*HATE:* gorey, cheesy, spiders, cheesy or cartoony halloween theme dishes


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I love zombies (would love to get ahold of the zombie pinup calendar  ), skullies, dia de los muertos, anything creepy or good and scary; don't mind gorey too much, love haunted photos, tombstones, also love hearses , special effects related stuff, spideys, bats, classic horror movie characters, dolls (have a big collection) 

Definately do not like clowns, they give me the heeby jeebys  

But, i will be thankful for any gifties regardless


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

FINALLY!!!!!! j/k Seriously, thanks for starting this thread

Likes: gargoyles (hmmm, who would have guessed that?), dragons, creepy clowns, darker-themed pewter figures, Joseph Vargo art, pretty much anything Victorian, crystal skulls (been wanting one for ages now...), creepy dolls and plushes, etc. To be safe, pretty much just go the 'gothic' route and you'll be fine

Dislikes: anything that is ridiculously cute (blech!!)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok my likes are skulls, tombstones, witches and stuff for my witches kitchen, body parts, ghosts, ground breakers, anything creepy, spooky, and scary, spiders, spider egg sacks, reapers, any kind of Halloween themed books, skeletons(3 foot and bigger), skeleton parts, toe-pinchers, masks(any kind), blow-molds, webbing, scary/horror movies and specials, creepy indoor decor, scene setters. Really anything Halloween related.

My dislikes are anything cutesy, cheesy, anything that is Disney Halloween(except the Haunted Mansion stuff, I like it)


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

My turn! My turn!! lol I always have a cemetery so anything for that is great. I like anything gothic/victorian, skellies, skulls, anything creepy, spell books, ghosts, reapers, anything corpsed, spooky costumes and creepy cloth. I have enough potion bottles but anything else for my witch display would be cool too.  I love classic, haunted Halloween..  

Not crazy about Zombies, Aliens and cute decor. I'm also not a fan of the movie icons (Freddy, Michael, Chucky, etc.).


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Likes: Monster's displays, Full body monster costumes, Stream punk, Cybergoth, Sci-fi Body armor, LED lights, Animated displays,

Dislikes: anything cute.


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Im a big fan of blood guts and gore. The nastier the better. Cheesy 80's horror with excessive use of blood. Im a tinker so I love playing with electronics. Im big into the puppet master series. Wicked clowns. Most anything amuses me.


I love listening to unsigned bands. Any genre.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Honestly I can't think of anything Halloween related that I don't like!  I'm sure I could find a place for just about anything.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I prefer: victorian/goth/steampunk stuff, voodoo, jack o'lanterns, scarecrows, witches, cemetery stuff, zombies, vampires, bats, frankenstein, ghosts, skulls/skeletons, Dia de los Muertos, Edward Gorey, Chas. Addams/Addams family, Disney's Haunted Mansion, anything to make props. I'm not skilled with electronics/mechanics so i really appreciate that kind of stuff. Check out my albums to see my displays for an idea of the look i go for.

I don't really do cute unless it's vintage, I'm not much into a lot of gore, pirates, or serial killers/psycho killers except Jack the Ripper [he's victorian], and I don't do much interior decor. Clowns completely creep me out.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Likes ; Like Kymmm I also always have a cemetery so anything for that would be great. I like anything Gothic/Victorian, Love old detailed candelabras , or large detailed candle sticks that I can paint. Am always in need of dark grey creepy cloth, but not the white one with the blood  Love vintage halloween pieces or anything you might find at Elton Johns Halloween party  Also am always in need of good Spooky music so burned CD's of anything like that always is appreciated. Here is my edit: I would like to add Gargoyles to my likes, I really would like to add some really cool gargoyles to my decor! Also am always in need of any old table cloth made of lace in white or beige that I can dye, like table cloth size

This year I am doing a Dia De Los Muertos theme so anything that might fit that theme would be good too.

Dislikes ; Not a fan of anything gore related or too cutesy and dont have much need for severed limbs. Also dont care for those Country halloween crafty items*


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> Well as far as likes go I'm completely obsessed with jack o lanterns! Love, love love them! I love vintage or traditional halloween, bats skeletons, candles, apothocary jars and anything to do with candy decor. I do enjoy the darker side of Halloween though. Creepy cloth, tombstones, scary scarecrows. Not into gore or bloody things.


Its like you're in my head! You'd just have to add Skeletons to this list!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

This is great idea, 
I do a yard haunt and decorate inside of the barn. just about anything for there will work, I don't have a particular theme.

likes:Skulls and bones, esp. animal ,gothic, victorian, vampires, werewolf related, large bats, rats, snakes, any kind of western related props, signs, books

dislikes: no cutesy, or gore related.

not picky will love anything.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

katshead42 said:


> Its like you're in my head! You'd just have to add Skeletons to this list!



actually if you look I did put skeletons.lol. Right after bats. we must be long lost twins.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

ok i guess its my turn lol

LOVE:
victirian/gothic styles, coffins, zombies, zombie babies and children, hearse, gargoyales, bats, skulls, skeletons and bones, creepy books, cemeteries, crosses, pumpkins and JOL's, creepy scarecrows, corpes, variations of PVC candles, cooking & baking, Halloween themed books & mags, creepy cloth, music and Top Hats & Tuxedos

dislikes:
cutesy thing are not for me lol


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

For anyone who doesn't know what this thread is about
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/102264-pay-forward-new-improved.html

halloween71


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

My likes: anything with a mechanical theme, corpses (any decomp stage), skeletons, pepper's ghosts, anything requiring blacklight, tombstones, faux flames and food recipes.

My dislikes: bluckies, fabric scarecrows from Joann's, anything that could be classified as pre-school Halloween (paper cutouts, cutesy spooks, etc.)

Update: I also have fallen head over heels in love with the Neo-Victorian Industrial genre (aka Steampunk.)


----------



## Frightmarehomehaunt (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey everyone! Well I really like bloody things and really scary masks! Anything for the graveyard. I'm in desparate need of flood lights. Anything that is verry scary. More TOMBSTONES! 

Dislike: I REALLY don't like anything thats happy or cutsie. Or cookbooks, dishes, tablecloths ect. 
Thanks! 

ACTUALLY I AM IN DESPERATE NEED OF COLORED FLOOD LIGHTS FOR MY GRAVEYARD!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

My turn! Anything to do with pirates go figure. But I love skeletons,vampires, clowns,zombies. Really into zombie stuff this year doing a zombie party. Witches potion bottles, specimens, mad lab,circus,carnival , and old time monsters.

DISLIKES-cutsy things like spiders with a happy face on them or kiddy cute halloween things. 

But hey I like anything you would want to gift.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

oh ! Weird specimens for mad lab. Anything weird or freakier the better


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm a sucker for vintage Halloween paper/paper mache stuff, vintage Ben Cooper type costumes & masks, tiki stuff, blow molds & Nightmare Before Christmas.

Like a lot of others here, I don't dig anything to cutesy (unless it's vintage cutesy) or country-esque.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Likes: 

skeletons, ghosts, atmosphere enhancing props (not halloween specific), swamp decor, flat black spraypaint, Disney's Haunted Mansion, anything blacklight reactive, flame effects, jack-o-lanterns, loose women

Dislikes: 

cutesy stuff, gory/blood stuff, reanimated persons, the News, kinky bondage


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Eyegore said:


> Likes:
> 
> loose women
> 
> ...



LMAO I just totally choked on my coffee with that one


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> LMAO I just totally choked on my coffee with that one


HAHA! Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Eyegore said:


> HAHA! Sorry 'bout that!


lol it's quite alright. I needed a good laugh.....and a good choke


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> lol it's quite alright. I needed a good laugh.....and a good choke


whats wrong with us...talking about kinky 
bondage on Easter Sunday...we need help!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Eyegore said:


> whats wrong with us...talking about kinky
> bondage on Easter Sunday...we need help!


Can I get an Amen?!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> Can I get an Amen?!


Amen! haha!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Praise the Lord!


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

ok let see Likes: skeletons/skulls, zombies, gothic victorian, Dark romantic, if it has a dark and vampiric feel to it... Its cool ( think Ann Rice Vampires) graveyard stuff, wrought iron...

Dislikes: Cheezy, Gore without scare,Twilight crap!! bunnies, brussel sprouts, ..... oh sorry was getting out of hand on dislikes..... LOL


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

TD, what's wrong with bunnies? They're so cute. Actually, calling a bunny cute is a redundancy.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I can handle "cutesy", but don't buy much of it myself. And because of my choice of career, I can definitely handle gore. I DO NOT OFFEND EASILY AT ALL! Glitter is alright in my book, too! I run the full spectrum and I'm VERY easy to please. I don't have any particular theme I work with, but these are some of the things I'm currently working on obtaining or "beefing up":

Witch's Kitchen - spell book, odds 'n ends. (I don't have any spell books.  )
Heck I don't even have a witch for that matter! Pfft!
Costumes & Accessories - Plus size (so the big girls will fit) if I'm going to wear it. I'd love some costumes and accessories so I can build props. I want to build a clown and witch. 
Witch Hats - I love witch hats! Small, large, black, colored - doesn't matter to me. They are a canvass for me!
Faux Candles in various sizes/colors (i HATE cutting PVC, but LOVE the look; hope to work on some paper tube faux candles soon for "floating candles".)
Halloween Tree - (the LARGER version; 6'-7'.) SEVERELY lacking ornaments; store bought, homemade - doesn't matter to me!
Mad Scientists Lab - gadgets, specimens, beakers, test tubes, etc.
I love creepy music. I have quite a bit, but would REALLY LOVE some psycho circus/carnival music or pipe organs, love 'em!
I love, love, love MAN EATING PLANTS! (Recent brainstorming idea: I'd like to create "garden" if you will of man eating plants or body-part growing plants; eyes, fingers, ears, etc.)
Love Tombstones - always adding to my graveyard. 
Again for the graveyard - coffins, ground breakers, skeletons, bones, skulls, arms, legs, rats, bats, pumpkins, etc.
I'm an avid baker - cookie cutters (all sizes), candy molds, cake pans, you name it!
I love victorian/goth/steampunk things as well. 
CLOWNS!!! MUST HAVE CLOWNS!!! I'm in a psycho-circus mood this year and desperately need wicked clown or circus items. 



I don't need a "completed prop" - example, if you don't mind cutting PVC and want to send a "starter kit" for candles, I'd be MEGA thrilled to receive it! A goodie bag is also great in my opinion. I can always find a home for spare parts of any kind. But be warned - I DO NOT have skills with sewing/crocheting and detailed painting. I can't sew (hand stitch, yes) or crochet and I'm intimidated by detailed painting. (My mother is a master seamstress and I never learned to sew because "why bother when Mom can do it so much better in no time!" - a choice I now regret. I even own a brand new sewing machine - still in the box!  A gift from Mom.)

I've got some neat PDF files - templates, project instructions, etc. that I can pass along as well for anyone whose needs can be met by them. I also don't mind receiving those as well as a PIF gift. I love Halloween craft books and recipe books. (Just ordered a few secondhand from Half.com) Like I said, I'm easy to please. I'm like a kid at Christmastime! 

I guess I should have just said - WILL TAKE ANYTHING and saved you all the time. 


I'm not really into items like Jason/Freddy, etc.


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

*to bunnymummy*

I put them on the dislike cause someone sends you one and next thing you know...... your outnumbered 100 to 1 bunny to people.... there alot like zombies in the multiplying numbers factor.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

BunnyMummy said:


> TD, what's wrong with bunnies? They're so cute. Actually, calling a bunny cute is a redundancy.


I love bunnies!!! They're almost as tasty as duck!! yummy!!  j/k


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

let me see....

me likey:
skeletons, bones in general, gargoyles, gothy anything, graveyard anything, spooky sinister anything, reapers, spiders, vampires, and creepy decor. Halloween fonts, pictures or art and party ideas.

not so much:
country or cutesy or gore


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

ok, I am kinda new, joined in, you all been so kind and helpflul, so I wanna JOIN IN the fun!!
First off I like to say I am from Canada, so for anyone in here, kinda tough finding others who join in Halloween as much as me in my area, kinda scoffed at with majority of Dutch Reform who do not celebrate halloween. But I still decorated, noticed the last few years more come now with new housing being built, maybe this town will turn around! ok ok rambling again....

What halloween things I really like...
This year my likes are highly on aliens and creepy klowns, beef netting, zombies, anyone's homemade crafts related to fortune teller/seance/doctor items. Zombies, or the unusual. We in Canada are so limited or aleast I am where I am. I must say all you Americans rock with Halloween as I see more Canadians further out from me have some really impressive stuff too!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Eyegore said:


> Likes:
> 
> skeletons, ghosts, atmosphere enhancing props (not halloween specific), swamp decor, flat black spraypaint, Disney's Haunted Mansion, anything blacklight reactive, flame effects, jack-o-lanterns, loose women
> 
> ...


Ha haha guess whips and chains are out! or a noose, or leather for that matter


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep none of that stuff  hehe.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

*No Noose!?!*



tamster said:


> Ha haha guess whips and chains are out! or a noose, or leather for that matter


Oh come ON! You can always use a noose in a Halloween scene!!!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Hmmmm... Likes = bones, latex, funny, punny, voodoo, Sindy Skinless (yeah, I know, someone needs to win the lottery before paying that forward!), and definitely anything involving Lava lamps or Halloween pin-ups!!

Dislikes = cutesy, gory, blood-splattered, kitschy


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Oh come ON! You can always use a noose in a Halloween scene!!!


Not in "this" state...
.
.
but I could use the chains...so I guess I can lift a ban on those 
(as long as they're not attached to a collar)


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Whats wrong with collars. Im cool with collars. Used to wear them.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Eyegore said:


> Not in "this" state...
> .
> .
> but I could use the chains...so I guess I can lift a ban on those
> (as long as they're not attached to a collar)


Yeah, same in Maryland... Too bad folks have to be SO uptight. My neighbors called the cops when we set up a yard arm and strung up the pirates (who were CLEARLY pirate skeletons)... The cops laughed at them as they'd been coming by every day to see the progress and thought it was hysterical!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Yeah, same in Maryland... Too bad folks have to be SO uptight. My neighbors called the cops when we set up a yard arm and strung up the pirates (who were CLEARLY pirate skeletons)... The cops laughed at them as they'd been coming by every day to see the progress and thought it was hysterical!


Jesus, really? That is absolutely rediculous! Folks need to get a life and a sense of humor!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

halloweenscreamqueen said:


> Yeah, same in Maryland... Too bad folks have to be SO uptight. My neighbors called the cops when we set up a yard arm and strung up the pirates (who were CLEARLY pirate skeletons)... The cops laughed at them as they'd been coming by every day to see the progress and thought it was hysterical!


yeah. I can understand a "body" being strung-up might cause problems with passerbys, and the uptight _Politically Incorrect _ police...but a dangling skeleton shouldn't be an issue. People need to chill.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

jokersall said:


> Whats wrong with collars. Im cool with collars. Used to wear them.


hehehe meeee tooooo  

but im sure this thread didnt intend for these kinds of "likes & dislikes" lol
we are supposed to only use this thread for PIF likes & dislikes and not chattering lol


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Aight well then add collars to my likes list


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I like everything that has to do with Halloween but to be more specific,
This year our main theme is Esmerelda's (The Witch) Poison Apple Daycare. "We Care to Scare." Will be using zombie babies, Small skeletons, mummy babies, small childlike witches, etc to fill the daycare center. Spooky toys for the daycare are needed along with scary baby dolls, nursery stuff, etc. Anything that would go in a daycare center.

We ALWAYS have a graveyard so tombstones, rats, cats, skeleltons, spotlights, led lights for eyes, always get used.

The inside of the house is a combination witch's kitchen, fortune telling area so potion bottles, spellbooks, fortune telling items, would get used.

We have a pirate theme currently packed in the attic to revive some day so pirate things are always welcome too.

Some cutesy is ok. Don't like extreme gore, but LOVE scary. Scary good....... extremely gory not good.

I'm always on the lookout for great costumes. Size Medium (8 to 10). Shoe size is 9. Currently have a witch, pirate and little bo peep. We dress up at work so I'm on the hunt for a new costume. 

If it finds its way to my house, it will get used!!!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumping it!!!!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

This year it looks like I am heading toward a Hansel & Gretel theme and starting it from scratch so I really could use anything to add to it. I have been looking for larger candy shaped things from Christmas to use in the witches house. So I basically have very little right now.

Likes:Anything graveyard, skeletons, witches, jackolanterns/pumpkins, spooky music( i really want to find the music from Hocus Pocus)...I like really almost anything Halloween related. My set up is outdoors. I like stuff that is a bit gross too. lol

not crazy about: werewolf stuff, vampire stuff, pirates. I don't like cutesy Halloween stuff.

I would use and appreciate anything.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a really stupid question....what exactly is "pay it forward?"


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Have a look at the thread "Pay it forward New and Improved" also under General Halloween. It explains everything


----------



## Skeletor (Jun 19, 2006)

Likes: I build a graveyard every year, so I would love anything dealing with that, tombstones, lanterns, zombies, skeletons, etc. Also, I'm continuing my walkthrough in the garage and I'm building a mad scientist labratory with a frankenstein that will pop up with pneumtatics, so anything with that is golden.

Dislikes: Cute things, Cheesy things, Glittery things, you get the picture!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I don't mean to sound rude, but I don't want to have to wade through a dozen posts to get to the *likes* posts. That was the whole idea to this thread. So just a reminder to please keep the remarks to a minimum, like maybe none. Please don't throw rotten tomatoes at me now. Or if you do, please do it through a PM and not on here. And yes I realize this is a comment, and contrary to what I just posted.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

The tomatoes don't hurt - I had PLENTY of them thrown at me when I made suggestions as well. I'm a "**** or get off the pot" kind of person; don't like to talk about it too much, just do it!


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Ive been lookin all over for my dead dog rover.....


Now onto some seriousness. Any of you kind ladies into the nightmare before christmas.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

jokersall said:


> Ive been lookin all over for my dead dog rover.....
> 
> 
> Now onto some seriousness. Any of you kind ladies into the nightmare before christmas.


   yep


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

nightmare before christmas? yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Likes: zombies, skulls/skeletons, spiderweb items, cemetery things, ravens, Victorian inspired items, carvable fake pumpkins

I throw a large indoor party with no particular theme, though cemetery items are prevalent. I do a Cabinet of Curiosities display as well (unique things typically found in nature, specimen, bones, eggs, etc).

I do also decorate my home for the season and last year I hosted a witch party in mid-October. I think I'll do so again this year and could certainly use more witch themed decor. 

Dislikes: Cutesy things, country style decor, movies (I own a ton already!), the color pink, Radco items/ornaments


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Are there any Canadians that joined the likes and dislikes?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I am absolutely obsessed with The nightmare before christmas!! Haha I even put my xbox live s/n as pumpkin queen. I was gonna put jackthepumpkinqueen on there instead cause my name is jackie but it was too long so I stuck with pumpkinqueen since I'm obsessed with pumpkins as well. I'm hoping to add a jack prop to my haunt this year. Probably just end up making my own.


----------



## jokersall (Apr 9, 2011)

Im sorry jackie but I found you a little too late so now we wait. I had one sitting around but I went ahead and ordered another so I could hook you up too. Why? Because I found them so cool I gotta share it.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

aww shucks you don't have to go to any trouble. Its just that when I hear about the nightmare before xmas I get all giddy and start jumping up and down.haha


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

love NBC, names my kitteh Jack, as in Pumpkin Jack


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Aww you have a kitten named jack. how cute. I have a boxer puppy named sadie. Should've named her Sally instead.lol.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Hey guys, I don't mean to sound rude, but I don't want to have to wade through a dozen posts to get to the *likes* posts. That was the whole idea to this thread. So just a reminder to please keep the remarks to a minimum, like maybe none. Please don't throw rotten tomatoes at me now. Or if you do, please do it through a PM and not on here. And yes I realize this is a comment, and contrary to what I just posted.


Not to be a party pooper but, we need to keep gabbing on this thread to a minimum..  Thanks guys.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

so sowwy....


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I emailed I think a week ago my address to the OP, Im still not added as her friend yet, so Im unsure if theres another step to signing up. 

If she has my info and anyone would be pleased to send me anything Ill list the following likes/dislikes :3

Likes;
dept 56 anything (bubble lights, plates, ornaments, village houses and stuff), radko type ornaments (mercury glass), annalee dolls, vintage anything especially mache' things or something that looks vintage like Bethany Lowe, Ben Cooper type vintage vinyl and plastic costumes ( I display these on a wall), inflatables/blow ups, tombstones, pumpkins with faces like the dept 56 ones in foam or resin or any pumpkin style, boglins. 

Dislikes; 
Gorey stuff, bloody stuff, ultra kiddy stuff (I dont have kids), country kitch (wooden/fabric craft fair type stuff).

My display is inside my garage with 6 sections-
spider lair,- could use more spinners for my spiders, and more spiders and sacs
witches,- eventually Ill buy a Rhoda broom prop but for now Im good. 
vampires, - dont need anything else currently 
mummy/Egyptian, - am looking for a female body to fill out a skin tight costume on the operating tablet and looking to buy a shivering mummy from gag studios eventually. 
pirates, -need coins ,booty stuff, stuff to make cave wall 6X9 sized with brown paper, parrots, monkeys 
carnival/circus- need 2 full standing pvc armatures and a child size one or a child size display body form, this area needs the most love and more stuff to fill it. 

Outside in front I have a faux pumpkin patch with inflatable headless horseman. I need more pumpkins  Out back of the garage viewable is my graveyard. 

I could really use rope lights in any color but white, extension cords for outside with as many outlets as possible, flood light holders and flood lights. 

Ive been looking for orange or green or a mix of both icicle style lights and a fogger. I keep buying dud foggers at yardsales  I have 3 from 3 different owners that all said they worked but wouldnt when I got home >< so my luck in that dept sucks, lol.

if anyone sends me anything though not on my list , either way Ill be stoked. I am most appreciative of anyones gift they feel pleased to send me and am thankful anyone would think of me. :3


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

jokersall said:


> Ive been lookin all over for my dead dog rover.....
> 
> 
> Now onto some seriousness. Any of you kind ladies into the nightmare before christmas.


 
YES i do!! even my sister, Spookyone loves it. Done her den room on Jack....


----------



## fallgirl (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes - love this thread -

LOVE: vintage Halloween, cemetaries, kids costumes from the 50s and 60s, into ravens right now. LOVE, LOVE, LOVE classic movies - "Arsenic and Old Lace," "The Wolfman," "I Married a Witch," silly but fun - "Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein"

DISLIKE: Gore, depictions of violence


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am BUMPING this so we can see this..


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I just joined and I'm so excited. This looks fun. I like pumpkin carving supplies, vampires and just general adult party Halloween supplies & decorations since I throw 2 Halloween parties a year. I don't like cutesy, childish things, but also don't like bloody, gorey.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I love zombies and witches. Pirates and skulls also. I love gothic anything gothic is awesome to me. I also like the gypsies. Crystal balls etc.


NO clowns. Extremely scared of clowns or anything clown like. It doesn't even have to be scary, cute happy clowns scare the heck out of me. I really dislike clowns and I would probaly have a heart attack if I opened a box and there is even anything realtively clown like. So if you want to do my mil a favor send me a clown.


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

Looks like this thread is 99% peeps from US, lil' o me is the only Canadian so far ......


----------



## xtina666 (Jul 30, 2010)

I like fall scented candles, Halloween Magazines, books, witches, jack o lantern anything 

Dont like: gory, bloody stuff


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

I love, body parts, anythig creepy looking, fall scented candles, bloody and gory....basically anything halloween!!=)


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Okay, I need some clarification. Several people have mentioned having a Dia De Los Muertos theme, or using related items. Since this is not a scary or halloween related holiday, but one that honors the dead family members please tell me what type of items may be included in this "theme". Thanks for your help, as I am not real familiar with using this at halloween.*

Edit...I just looked through the thread Spookilicious Mama had about this and all the great responses she got, including the video. So now I kind of understand a little better. So.....uh.....never mind. (Blush)


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> aww shucks you don't have to go to any trouble. Its just that when I hear about the nightmare before xmas I get all giddy and start jumping up and down.haha


lol you should see my den room ... whoops shouldnt said that hehehe


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

spookyone said:


> lol you should see my den room ... whoops shouldnt said that hehehe


*runs over to spookyone's house and hides in the bushes to spy on all her TNBC goodies


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

im posting this as a just in case cuz i cant seem to remember if i ever posted lol likes blood, gore, skull, werewolves, zombies, vamps, ghost, skeletons, nightmare before christmas , glittery skulls (lol) grave yard, anything to do with witches , crystal balls potions etc,(theme this year is witches tea party) any halloween decorations .. just about anything halloween but i dont care the cuteisy stuff or cartoon look likes.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Likes:bats,gargoyles,crows/ravens,tombstones,spiders,potion bottles,candles,candle holders/candelabra's,coffins,pumpkins,vampires,crystal balls,anything gothic,mechanical props/animated props,haunted houses,spooky trees,spells,Jack O'Lanterns,Creepy dolls,jason vorhees,books,ghosts,owls,vintage Halloween,cemeteries,any Spookytown pieces,Grim Reapers,hearses,demons,SCARY scarecrows.,black cats,creepy photographs/pictures,Michael Myeres,witches,blow molds and spirit balls,Egyptian thing's,Grim Reapers.

Dislikes:zombie babies,werewolves,nightmare before christmas,Frankenstein,body parts,pirates,Disney Halloween,universal studio monsters,Twilight stuff,Peaunuts Halloween or any outside decorations because I'm going to be moving into an apartment soonOh,and nothing from Dollar Tree as I usually get that stuff for myself),snakes,clowns but I do like the Jack in The boxes from Walgreens.

I really need a Halloween costume.Don't have money to buy one this year.I am a size 18.I like a medievil princess/medievil lady,bride of darkness,or anything gothic looking ,Elvira,medusa,greek goddess,fairy or dark fairy,sorceress,gypsy,vampire,Queen of darkness,Cleopatra.

Glitter is o.k. with me.

I need anything for a witch's kitchen.Love potion bottles,a spell book or books.
I really like more of the scary stuff rather than gorey.Think haunted house.Spooky pictures,candalabra's,statues,a black lacey table cloth or table runner.,creepy looking mirrors.

I'm o.k. with the cutesy stuff too.

I love purple and black.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Such a wonderful thread!

Likes: steampunk/dieselpunk; BioShock; vintage-looking sideshow/taxidermy gaffs (shrunken heads, Fiji Mermaid, anything 2-headed, etc.); Lon Chaney; Haunted New Orleans/Voodoo; those little deodorant balls you use to make eyeballs; life-size foam brain (if I only had a brain!); Disneyland Haunted Mansion.

Needs: rotisserie motor; plain white or cream sheets.

Dislikes: blood & gore; any of the Nightmare on Elm Street/Freddy Kruger, etc., stuff; Nightmare B4 Xmas; country cute.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

OMG, where to begin. I'm all over the place in my haunts. I always have a cemetary so anything for that is good. I do a lot of pnuematics so anything for cylinders, tubing etc. would be good. I really need lighting of any type. I'm finally going to do a witches hut next year (hopefully) and could use anything for a witch. Wiper motors would be great. How to books or scarey music. Things for my 3 axis skulls. Any bucky bones. Spooky Hollow or Spooky Town or any village stuff would be great. I'll take just about anything. Love Nightmare B4 Xmas and Alien movies/props. Need anything for Clowns or witches hut.

Dislikes: Things that are cute. Nothing mainstream like Freddy Kruger, Nightmare on Elmsteet, etc. etc.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Like: witches orange Striped Tights 

Dogs Halloween )I have the chihuahua), all pumpkin and witches decorations or spooky games. 

I love anything which is related with Halloween.

Every gifts are amazing when you know that it was prepared specially for you.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I totally forgot this thread existed let alone that I actually posted in it LOL this is great! I wanted to send some things out this october and this thread will really help me out! I even just updated my list *


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

Likes: any kind of string lights, candles, anything emitting light, you get the idea! jack-o-lanterns, anything with glitter, candelabras, skulls, old vintage bottles, spellbooks, anything vintage. 

Dislikes: clowns or chunks of meat


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

LIKES: disney, love the evil queen, look like ursla the sea witch, halloween jewerly, nails, makeup, purses, vampires, witches, fall leaves, pumpkins, crafts, more elegant halloween decor, skulls, haunted mansion, halloween music, elvira, black cats, black clothes, shoes, shoes, shoes, and more size 10 shoes.

DISLIKES: gorey and cheesy, bloody, gross masks, body parts,


----------



## Silver Lady (Jul 12, 2011)

Silver Lady said:


> LIKES: disney, love the evil queen, look like ursla the sea witch, halloween jewerly, nails, makeup, purses, vampires, witches, fall leaves, pumpkins, crafts, more elegant halloween decor, skulls, haunted mansion, halloween music, elvira, black cats, black clothes, shoes, shoes, shoes, and more size 10 shoes.
> 
> DISLIKES: gorey and cheesy, bloody, gross masks, body parts,


It is our ability to match the separates us from the animals!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Bumping this.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Dislikes: gore, candy or other things that would melt. I am in Texas and believe me it would melt in the truck--possibly right up until Halloween. 

Likes:

WITCHES and things that go with them like black cats, hats, brooms, crystal balls, spells books, potion bottles, witch pictures printed off from net and framed etc.

GHOSTS

SPIDERS

WITCH'S KITCHEN (---would love unique jars of them ideas of how to display some

CEMETERY ( have a lot, but can always add_

WOULD LOVE A GREAT MIX OF HALLOWEEN MUSIC (not the bought things, I have tons of them---but I am not good at making my own CDs and hear lots of you talking about doing it.)

FORTUNE TELLER STUFF

HOMEMADE STUFF

PVC LED CANDLES (love it)

THINGS FOR MY CREEPY CANTINA SCREENED PORCH

Would love a special sign for Haven Haunt or Be WITCHY party. I am not very crafty!

Today saw a post about hanging candles and am still drooling about them. They are so cool and I put them right up there with he PVC candles.

Edited to add costume things as suggested: Witches, fortune tellers, Greek or Roman goddess (I'm a Plus size), I am always a witch at the Be WITCHY and always looking ahead for different costumes, hats, etc. This year for our Boo Bash I want to be a Greek or ROman goddess. I bought a Julius Caesar costume (new in pkg) at Goodwill for the hub. It has a purple sash. I would like us to be the God and Goddess of Wine since we have gotten into drinking wine recently.I need something for me to wear


----------



## AndiKay (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm totally not picky at all . . . I like most things related to Halloween.

Some specific-ish stuff I like:

Creepy cardmaking supplies (rubber/clear stamps, papers, stickers, rubons, ribbons, etc.)
Skulls (any size, any material)
Cemetery (anything that would go in one)
Music that should play at a Halloween party (I never know what to play and therefore don't typically play music at my parties - I'm open to suggestions, though!)
Battery-operated candles
Lights (especially the big clear/white ball kind for outside!)
Skeletons (any size, any material)
Coffins (any size, any material)
Costumes (Plus Size)
For decorations, I typically go more creepy than cutesy.

Those are just a few, but like I said, pretty much anything Halloween related! =)

Oh - and pretty much anything Halloween from the 99 cent store. We don't have those here in the midwest and would love some Halloween items from there! =)


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Likes: 
Halloween clothes-costumes, socks witch, Harry Potter, pumpkin and other funny Halloween costumes relatedfor men and women  in size small for tall women (around 5'8'' tall) shoes 8.5, another (Mom) size extra large (tall 5'7''), for men (Dad) extra large (tall 5'10'')
really like inflatable decorations
Halloween: aprons, 
Halloween: toys for little dogs (like orange colored rubber pumpkin to bite or bones
Halloween: aprons, 
everything related with Halloween in pumpkin orange, violet and black color, Dracula, vampires, witches, 
animated Halloween decorations (all which move like hands, witches, coffins etc)
orange, violet, black candles
outdoor decorations (Halloween Outdoor Set, plastic bunting, fringe banners, orange and violet, ghosts, witches with broom, pumpkins)
lightning
really looking for orange, violet, black frosting to cookies
Pumpkin Sipper Cup
Halloween party favors
Halloween toys and games

Dislikes:
insects, spiders, roaches, much gory stuff


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i want to play! I want to play! gonna keep it simple on here, theres more on the reaper like list as well, but this is the basics

likes: witches, glitter, classic halloween, witches potions and stuff, candles/ candelabras, stuff for my witches scene/ cemetery outside (would love a handmade nice tombstone! i dont have tools or time to do it!), funkins/ jack o lanterns, anything handmade or unique, blowmolds (i dont have ANY  ).. etc, etc...

dislikes: gore, clowns, anything too realistic cause of my kids


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

While getting a start on going through my Halloween goodies today, I thought of something: Halloween costumes should be added to the items to be sent as part of 'Pay-It-Forward'. Anyone interested, just add the types of costumes you like and your size to make it easier for others, please. This could benefit those who cannot afford any, as well as those looking to clean out their closets/bins


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

I edited mine likes and costumes sizes


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, I'm in an apartment and have the two limitations of that, namely no yard and not as much room as I want for storage. I do have a pretty good sized deck and trying to do a design this year for the decoration contest since didn't get to enter last year. My likes are also going to be tempered by my girlfriend who is not a Halloween fan so that she's approving of the items too (let the sacrifices begin...) 

*Likes:* Homemade props/decor, pvc candles (haven't made any yet), black cats in witch hats, pumpkins / jack-o'lanterns, headless horseman, led lights / lighting, illuminated tealight halloween scenes, witches, detailed halloween related statues, painted halloween signs / scenes, skulls, grim reapers, country halloween stuff, indoor classy decorating items, halloween ink stamps, haunted houses, bats, ghosts, crows, trick or treat related items, wood carvings, pirates, pirate items / themes (hats, compass, sextant, etc.), treasure (jewels, pieces of eight, etc), dragons, knights, castles, medieval items, fireplace decor, wreaths, Peanuts Halloween

*Dislikes:* Lenticulars, glitter items for the most part (not all, just tasteful or where the glitter really adds to the piece subtly, etc.), heavy gore (not to be confused with scary or creepy which I do like), zombie babies


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

THIS IS FUN! IT'S LIKE WRITING A LIST TO SANTA ONLY BETTER!
Likes: Entertaining/decorating/cooking items for our adult party, Haunted Mansion memorabilia, witch hats of any shape/color, Soap/candy molds, Wreaths (of any kind/holiday), Crafting items (even 1/2 used packages) like ribbon, stamps, decals, glitter, etc. I've also been on the lookout for the Star Wars Pumpkin carving stencil kit that was available a few years and mine got destroyed. 
I DO NOT/CAN NOT have anything in my house that could be taken as bloody, violent, satanic, or gorey body parts. It scares the foster kids, and I want them to love Halloween! THANKS!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

estertota said:


> I edited mine likes and costumes sizes


I did too.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I like classic monsters like Frankenstein. I also love skeletons. Every Halloween we have a large indoor and outdoor party. Our party has a spider room, creepy nursery, and graveyard outside. I'm not a big fan of candy but I bake and make goodies at home frequently. I'm also not a big fan of glittery cute decorations.


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

ok here I go, mostly into outdoor props, cementary, hanging ghouls, pumpkins, stobe lights, masks, i enjoy the gory homemade props, anything halloween and scary, haunted story books, want to start my own halloween town, nightmare before christmas, haunted mansion, Hollywood Halloween Posters EX: Freddy, Jason, Leather Face, ECT ECT, want to start my collection of potion bottles or labes, indoor prop or decor, basically anything halloween related and spooky.
Dont need any cotton webs have pleanty of those.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Not a bad idea though.. it can help everyone in the long run...


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Hallo! I'm happy to be here. I have a storage room full of goodies to go through. 
I can't wait to send something out. What a surprise! I bet it will feel so exciting to one day 
come home to something dark that I was not anticipating. woooo

likes... steampunk, witchy items, classic halloween, large crows, owls, creepy spiders (natually!),
fake candles, pvc candles, eyeballs (fake, as well, PLEASE!), unique skulls, anything classified as 
"wicked" ;-). ooog and anything by Robert Marino, aka RJ Marino. He had some wall hangings in HotTopic circa 1994.

not into movies themed stuff, or cutesy


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I do a large adults only house party & decorate outside. Our theme this year is time warp. Not sure how I will apply that to the decor. We have a pirates bar, laboratory themed bathroom, witch's themed bathroom, kitchen decor is classy skeletonware. 

Like: ground breakers, tombstones, foam pumpkins, spell book, creepy plants, animated items, art... Love Disney especially Haunted Mansion, classy, vintage, creepy (but not too creepy - maybe spooky is a better word) gothic, card making supplies & paper crafts ESPECIALLY the Martha Stewart line of Halloween stickers/ribbons/etc, skeletons, Grandin Road style decor. 

Dislike: blood, gore, _super_ scary, clowns, super cutesy, fall decor. Can't eat most candy, so no candy please. Okay, so I love candy but can't have candy with dairy or gelatin so that eliminates most chocolates except good dark chocolate & most gummies. 

Misc info. I'm vegan & would love vegan food recipes. I have way too many pets including 6 cats.

Future costume plans. This year is retro style pinup model. I need one of those fluffy flowers for my hair. Someday: Leela from Futurama - not sure how to do the one eye effect/mask, Roller derby. 

WHEW!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I think there are some new people that need to post their likes/dislikes here.


----------



## thalius Darkrune (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey everyone, Its been months but I am back!!

Ok , Likes, Anything goth, cemetery, Zombie , spiderwebs are a big plus, non twilight vampire decor always has a home here. 
creepy dolls are always fun.
going more ambiance and scare than gore this year. 

I am really wanting to try my hand at some latex molding , so any of the stuff for that would be awesome.
irrigation tubeing or eqivalent hose strips. skulls ( with and without hinged jaws) nails for coffins, coffins ( lol ) 

dislikes: cutsey, drugstore halloween stuff, plastic ghosts, really bad decorations in general. Twlight is an abomination!!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

I love Witches, Skulls, and rats. I also love Halloween stickers. Pumpkins are always great. This will be my first Halloween with my husband and daughter, and I truely love this idea. What an awesome way to get into the spirit.











*Dislikes*-- Neon bright pink or purple decorations. Makes decorations so non realistic. Negative party poopers.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

After talking to someone recently I realized that I never posted the natural side of things in my likes. That just seems "natural" without posting, but I will add anyway.

Likes: I SUPER LOVE Nature. So, the wind and trees dark and spooky kind of things; I love vampires and classic halloween with cemeteries, wolves, bats, spiders, witches, spell books and potions, charms and gothic style things, costumes, hair, monsters and my absolutely favorite thing ever is homemade stuff. Even if you don't know what you have made, I am sure it is something that I can either make into something else or love it the way it is... Yeah, really. I like all kinds of bones, birds, symbols and characters. 

Love the Addams Family (sadly I only have on VHS video from one of their Halloweens and it made Morticia look bad). I really enjoy books (I have a few, but don't have too many on Halloween 'n stuff), dragons, faeries and wizards (no not Harry Potter, but wizards) and for the record, yes, I do like Harry Potter too.  Old castles, swords, daggers, eyes (any kinds that can made into something). I am happy with raw materials if you have too much of something, maybe I can do something with it.

Dislikes: I don't like roaches and bugs n stuff. Spiders are different, I like spiders, just not like roaches and the like. Also, I don't get the butcher shop type of thing that does not work for me personally for Halloween. 

Birthday is: 10/07/19??

I will update this post should I think of anything else.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey Spookimama You said, "Also am always in need of any old table cloth made of lace in white or beige that I can dye, like table cloth size" 

What kind you mean, like the new thin but stiff kind or like the old cottony thick but flimsy kind or what? I volunteer at a thrift store and see stuff all the time, but some kinda remind me of like the old doilies, is that what you mean or more like... lace like fine fabric or what?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> Hey Spookimama You said, "Also am always in need of any old table cloth made of lace in white or beige that I can dye, like table cloth size"
> 
> What kind you mean, like the new thin but stiff kind or like the old cottony thick but flimsy kind or what? I volunteer at a thrift store and see stuff all the time, but some kinda remind me of like the old doilies, is that what you mean or more like... lace like fine fabric or what?


*Hey SimplyJenn,*

*I guess older ones, cotton dyes better but I really like the crotchet ones, not sure how to explain what crotchet is. Also sometimes you can find old lace tableclothes those dye well too. I think the newer ones dont dye as well as the older ones.*


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL I know what crotchet is. hahahahaha. Also, what about doilies, you do anything with them? Just wondering since they may match the tablecloth. Oh, and what if they have holes in them, is that okay?


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

HI everyone, 

Ok I think I like anything to do with graveyards, mad scientist lab and witch scene 

My dislikes are: anything with babies and clowns I dont get much into the gore gore of it all but I don't care for the cute stuff 

You can always look in my albums to see what I do on Halloween.

HugZ to you all 
SniggleZ


----------



## bfrd22 (Oct 4, 2011)

Our first time with a haunt, Ghosts, tombstones, skeletons, Zombies, ground breakers, lights. Hanging stuff, pretty much any thing that can go out side. 

Andy in Canada


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

I added my name to the lists, so I guess I should post here.

Likes, old school halloween; witches, vampires, skeletons, frankenstein's monster, skeletons. all things glitter (I know, I'm the reason there is that kind of stuff) all things Yankee Candle Halloween. I am developing a large witch's area as a big part of my decorating and would love any witch's bottles, hats, brooms, etc. 

I am slowly starting to actually gather stuff to decorate as this is the first year we have had a home with just us so we can.

Dislikes: Clowns. Seriously, have a huge phobia. Gore. A severed limb is one thing, blood and guts everywhere another.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I edited my likes and dislikes today. 

I had something posted here but realized it was in the wrong thread. Now posting in the PIF thread.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

I really do love scary Jack-o-Lanterns,realistic items like eyeballs, and bugs for my witches closet, Im pretty much love anything Halloween that no one wants or can use.


Dislikes: cheap plastic items, glitter and the color gold or cutesy items.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I was going through this thread looking for victims.......errr, ummm I mean PIF recipients ( I've got a LOT of stuff to give away). I noticed a lot of you who posted last year mentioned a specific theme for your 2011 haunt, Perhaps, if you're doing a different theme this year, you could go back and edit your posts.

That, and I wanted to bump this post, too. But mostly that


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey all! I love strange unique things, owls, homemade stuff, glowing stuff, witches, apothecary stuff, random craft supplies, scrapbook stuff, miniatures, spooky more than gory, poe...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

SimplyJenn said:


> LOL I know what crotchet is. hahahahaha. Also, what about doilies, you do anything with them? Just wondering since they may match the tablecloth. Oh, and what if they have holes in them, is that okay?


*Just saw this but holes if perfectly fine! LOL To update I am NOT doing a DDLM theme this year, going old school spooky lots of old cloth dripping from everywhere, gothic candlesticks more of a feeling than a theme this year.*


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Dagging this from the dead lol!

Likes : skulls, skelletons, bats, body parts, flameless flicker candles...really pretty much anything lol!

Dislikes : clows, pirates, gory stuff and cutesy stuff


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Dagging this from the dead lol!


Glad you did! lol I didn't want to be the one to do it! Thanks for doing the dirty work of resurrection! Haha!

Anyway, I guess I'll add my likes and dislikes now.

Likes: Most creepy scary stuff! The more realistic, the better! Anything that oozes 'haunted house' I like. More specific likes: skulls/bones, black cats, witch hats and cauldrons, baking stuff, pumpkins, cloth (especially the netting, cheesecloth type stuff), black roses and other black or Halloween colored flowers and leaves, candles, candelabras, and haunting lights (including black lights and strobes), Halloween trees (the dead branches kind), gothic stuff (chokers, black wings, black lacey things, etc.), body parts and corpses, scene setters, music globes, party stuff like cups and goblets, etc. and signs and tombstones.

Dislikes: Vintage-looking Halloween stuff, very childish (young kid) related stuffs, stuffed things (unless it's black cats pr pumpkins), crows, country-esque things.

Yeah, I like a LOT more than I dislike even though I consider myself a picky person. But...it's Halloween stuff! I love soooo much of it!

Also! I'm having a Halloween wedding and party this year, so anything like that would be awesome! Like serving trays, tablecloths, and things like that would be a great help!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Lets see, this year I am doing a haunted house and hayride so I have a lot of scenes. I am building props like crazy hoping I can get it all done in time.  I am doing cemetery, haunted mansion, vampire, witches, and evil trolls in the haunted house. I am doing famous horror movie scenes on the hayride (Jason, Freddy, the ring, mad scientist, children of the corn, pumkinhead). The haunted trail goes over 14 acres so I am still looking for things I can decorate the areas between scenes with. No idea what yet. Our party theme is Carnevil. I guess I pretty much cover everything!

The only thing I am not doing is gore.


----------



## kmb123 (Oct 6, 2009)

I just learned about and signed up for the pay it forward surprise, and have several items to spare that I would really like to send someone to enjoy. 

Speaking of which, is anyone looking for clowns? I came across a really creepy one recently and would like to get rid of it asap!  My daughter convinced me to buy it to spook out her brother, which she did, and the party's over now. Please, get this thing outta my house! If you are looking for clowns, please let me know. 

On another note, here are my like/dislikes copied over from the rect Secret Reaper thread:

LIKES: Bones, skulls, gargoyles, LOVE the elegant yet eerie gothic look, antique-y type stuff, rusty items, old photos, deep dark color combos like burgundy & black, rats, spiders, bats, ravens/crows, black cats, and cheese/creepy cloth (can never have enough in my book).

DISLIKES: Glitter, cutesy, fall items, folk artsy, whimsical, traditional Halloween color combos such as orange & black or purple & green, creepy dolls/babies/clowns, movie associated (Freddy, Jason, Scream etc...), fairies, pirates, aliens, zombies, vampires, warewolfs, blow molds, any kind of blood and gore, and for some reason I am not a fan of JOL's. 

I tend to enjoy thrift store finds, hand me downs, re - gifts, etc... and especially handmade items! The older, dirtier, dingy-ier the better.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sent you a PM.. 




kmb123 said:


> I just learned about and signed up for the pay it forward surprise, and have several items to spare
> 
> 
> that I would really like to send someone to enjoy.
> ...


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I forgot to do this when I signed up.

I change my theme every year so anything is good. I like the vintage stuff and the odd stuff as well.
I have a costume closet so anything that would go in there.
I like homemade, store bought and thrift store buys.
I don't need any blowmolds, inflatables, cds or movies.
So if you need to find something a new home it is welcome here in Texas.


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Well i realise i live far away. But just in case someone feels like getting rid of some of their stuff, Im a happy taker, as we dont get that many good items in Denmark. Its mostly toys and kids stuff really. 
And Im having trouble getting any of the online shops to ship to Denmark. 
I really love candycorn. I know its a bit silly for a grown woman, but I am new to halloween, and we dotn have them in Denmark, and i got hooked on them last year 

In general i like gothic things, bloody things like bodyparts, brains, eyes etc. I like anything that has a Tim Burton kinda feel to it. Steampunk, mad lab things, I love rats ( I have 3 real petrats) I like scary movies, but not too gory like saw, more cheesy like freddy Kruger, or vintage B&W I love anything zombie!! I love handmade and weird items. Murderscene/crimescene, massmurderstuff/serialkillers, anything related to that. I love Hitchcock. Bones, skeletons, 
I love Orange things in general. I like some vampire things,like classic vamps, Blade, (but not twilight!) Anything with candles, or lights or things that light up. I like snowglobes, and some witchy-stuff, vintage and "real" looking.

Dislikes: Im not into very kid-like or supercute, unless its Tim burton lol, or have a vintage feel to it. Im not into Harry Potter. And i really really really dont like spiders. Not even cure ones. I just dont!!!!! I dont have children so I'm not into toys. I have many pumpkin things already. I dont care much for birds either.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Late to the party but here goes:

Dislikes: Bloody, gory stuff; scary babies (really, babies in general scare me LOL)

Likes: just about anything else! Bats, cats (have two!), witchy stuff, books, potions - I just love the holiday!
I am particularly fond of Halloween socks  Spend a lot of time in my kitchen so those things are always welcome.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Windborn said:


> really, babies in general scare me LOL


Most look like miniature old people (and have the same lack of bodily functions), so it's understandable.

Nice to see that this is still going, with more members signing up


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Gothic, garden, and graveyard haunt is this year’s theme 2014 

I love thrift store finds 
LIKES 

ravens
rod iron anything
lanterns any kind 
skulls
owls
statues 
Grim Reapers
Coffins 
candles
Bird cages
Water fountains small ones for garden.
Flower bulbs
Pumpkin seeds or zucchini seeds to grow in garden  
white , purple or red string lights are always good 
funeral baskets 
candle holders 
Green man for garden 
any color vines to wrap around items in the graveyard. 
Steampunk items for my haunt would be killer 
Gothic or steam punk fairy door 
bird houses done up Halloween or steampunk 
Lion heads Like on items you hang in garden 
Chandelier one you have made or even one that I can make over to hang outside in garden  


I want to plant garlic this year you could send some cool garlic the big kind for me to plant  
framed mirriors to make a ghost mirror 

Candle sticks 
a sun dial for garden 

love gothic items 
LOVE red glass anything. (Starting to collect the avon cap code glass)
things for a haunted garden.

a garlic wreath would be cool 
or even a black and deep purple feather one 
some unique vase to do this to or put out in garden
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/76772368621703344/


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I love Witches,potion bottles/labels, bats, spiders, snakes, Vampires, Not real Gory Gory stuff but scary and spooky are great. Hand made crafts are also great. Not into cutsy kiddy type Hallween stuff. Baking and candy mold are great too. I guess pretty much anything to do with Halloween


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I like anything to do with a cemetery, pirates or witch's den. I have made some tombstones from left over styrofoam that we had after tearing down a shed. I also made some paper mache head and shoulders that I put over garden hooks in my cemetery. I make costumes for them out of scraps. I live in a small town with zero access to any good stores so anything that can be recycled into a Halloween prop or decoration is cool. I make costumes out of any left over fabric I have on hand or am given by friends or family. Sizes of costumes depends on the amount of material.

Don't have, but would love to have, some skeletons, skulls, ravens, a bunch of shephards hooks to use for my yard props. (I cut the "hook" part off of them and stand up my paper mache character).

Not really into too much blood and gore, blow molds or overly cutsey indoor decorations.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just signed up! So here it goes...
I love anything to do with witches, also anything for my cemetery/yard haunt - tombstones, ghosts, zombies, creepy cloth.
Blow Molds, pumpkins, or any props  Also love anything hand made!! No dislikes for me - anything Halloween related is good!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a cemetery that I do every year. I like skeletons, blowmolds, cats, spiders, witches, bats, gargoyles, maple leaves. Pretty basic stuff.

I have a small witches kitchen with the most unusual bottles I could find, I'm not opposed to more, and books, too.

My albums show everything.
I like overall unique or unusual items.

I do not like a lot of blood & gore, movie characters, or clowns,


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I hope this is still active. I sent a message!! NEED HELP PLEASE!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

messaged you,,, will find it for you!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay, let's get this thing going again! This is too good a thing to let die! 
Likes:
potion labels,
potion bottles,
neat things to put in potion jars,
curiosities,
creepy pictures,
wizard of oz,
spell books,
coffins,
nightmare before christmas,
skeletons,
skulls,
mummies,
owls,
spider webs/spiders,
tombstones,
witches are my favorite!,
I like cute glittery, as well as scary and even gory. 

I do a cemetery outside with ghosts and groundbreakers. I do a little of everything inside. lots of witch related stuff. 2013 was my first year decorating at all so I don't have much of a theme or anything yet.

Dislikes: characters like freddy, jason, etc.
zombie babies.
thats pretty much it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Well if this is going to get started again I guess it will take some of us to get the ball rolling so I will add my info. I hope I friended the right person though....

Here are my likes:
oddities I'm ok with real bones but not actual animals in jars...fake ones that look real are good though
curiosities
things that look like they belong in a haunted house ( antiques ect. spooky and creepy)
gothic look
fortune telling things
****pirate stuff ( I'm just starting a pirate theme for the first time so I have nothing anything would be appreciated to get me going !!! )
old baby carriage
trunks for pirate chest
tombstones
witch items= things that a witch would use , like a mortar and pestle, spell books that look realistic, potion bottles I also like realistic more than cute 
pagan stuff, pentagrams are ok by me. 
Again with the Pirate stuff, need clothes or costumes for the skeleton pirates, anything for a treasure chest -coins ect. pirate weapons 
love life sized figures / props ect.
Anyone good with foam, I would love a fake wood foam sign about Pirates beware or something like that .

I like all my decorations to be more on the realistic side even if it doesnt have a chance of being real ( ie the fiji mermaid) I still want it to look as real as it can



dislikes:
spider webs
string lights
clowns
freddy, jason, michael ect.
cutesy stuff
glitter
inflatables
blow molds


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to find mine again and see what is on it, and see if I need to update it.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I realized that I did everything for this except post a likes/dislikes list.

I am an easy going, appreciative person. I love all roses (last name is Rose)
Love skulls&roses
Doing bedroom in Day of the Dead or Love never dies theme. sugar skulls and skellies.

I do my yard into a graveyard. Look at my albums. So I can use headstones, skulls/skellies/bones, grave flowers (new or old looking), lighting, ect. 

I just moved into a new house has big front porch. I have no idea how to decorate it. 

I love using lights of any color. or spotlights, solar path lights are very useful. 
I would love a blow mold. 

Inside I will do rooms in different styles. I do orange, lime green, purple in one area. I have fun skellies and kid friendly cut outs. Would love some Beisle vintage cutouts or that style. I love JOLs, skulls/skellies, ghosts, crows, witches, witch hats, vampires, & werewolves. 
I also like gothic elegance. May do in living room this year. I use dark red, purple, and black. I see skulls, crows, and roses. 

Love homemade or thrift stores too. also love paints, ribbon, or crafting items. I teach preschool sunday school class at church and am a cubscout leader. So crafting is never-ending fun! kids love it almost as much as I do.

I decorate for most holidays & seasons. My husband hates this. I do go overboard but I am a stay-at-home mom with 4 kids. I have to brighten up my home or it would drive me crazy I am home alot. It also gives me something to do/look forward to.

Costumes, I'm plus-size 2X-3X have kids 2T/3T girl, 4T/5T girl or bigger to grow into, 7/8 boy, and 10/12 boy. also have a small dog and getting a golden retriever puppy so costumes or neckwear for the furry babies appreciated too. *****also my 6 yr old is begging me for a vampire cape and can't find them now after Halloween******.

I also love to cook and bake for all holidays so any items used to cook up treats or cookbook/magazines to inspire them. 

I love to read scary stories and ghost stories. love craft/holiday making books and magazines. I'm addicted to Pinterest so look me up there too.

I dislike clowns, Ouija boards, demonic/devil stuff, zombies, & gore.

Honestly I'd love about anything, even a card or clip out of a magazine idea you'd think I'd like. Thanks

Birthday is Nov 23


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Joining in on this and already have a couple thing in mind for giving.

My list!

Likes:
I do a walkthrough haunt every year. The scenes include a foyer with busts and lenticular photos, a skeleton room with lots of glowing skeletons and flashing strobes, a dungeon, a cornfield, a cemetery, an Egyptian tomb, a spider's web with lots of nests and spider victims, a swamp on the bayou and a witch's shack. Anything that would fit into these themes and scenes is always appreciated!
Pirate items- coins, treasures, etc.
Swamp items- tiki gods, shrunken heads, fake greenery, etc.
Egyptian treasures and artwork
Tombstones
Gargoyles and garden statues
Cemetery fencing (even love the Dollar Tree stuff!)
Rats and Crows
Folding Spiders
Spider Nests
Skeletons and Bones
Lanterns
Flameless Candles and Tealights
Witch items
Antique and thrift items that would look good sitting around
Urns and old pots, teapots, etc.
Old keys
Old hardcover books
Candles and vases for the cemetery
Glowing and flashing eyes
Zombies (basic zombies for the cemetery, not radioactive/toxic scenery)
Chains and shackles
Cages
Black fabrics, red curtains and bloody/torn materials
Busts
Strobe lights
Lighted Jack-o-Lanterns

I'm open to clowns and zombie babies. I haven't gotten into either but might if I had the stuff for it.

I'm pretty happy with most anything!

Dislikes:
Items featuring black cats or zombie animals - I'm an animal person so I'm weird about that stuff, haha.
Candy and food
Party items like trays, dishes, barware, etc.
Cutesy, country, cute Disney/Peanuts type stuff
Licensed or movie characters like Freddy, Jason, Ghostface
Inflatables or Blow Molds
Overly glittery items

This is a great thing. I'm hoping it has a resurgence!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I may be on here already..

but needing scary clown masks. 

thats it..lol


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Likes : pirate stuff for this years haunt ( really looking for stuff to go in a treasure chest)
pirate hats
white puffy shirts/costumes
skull heads
pink/blue foam cut into "planks"
anything that would work really in a pirate haunt
Dislikes:
gore


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Bethene - do we just look over everybodys list and pm you (or the HF member) and mail away?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Not going to make a huge list right now, so to start out:

I love skulls and skeletons either plain or scary
Vampires
Old bottles 
Anything with an old and Gothic feel
Anything related to any of the Dark Shadows shows or movies except for the Tim Burton version. I think in the day there was everything from comics, models and even a paperback series. I'm basing my haunt on it this year and can use anything.

Dislikes 
glittery vampires


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

updated mine  now to look over everyone's list


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love Edgar Allan Poe especially the poem Annabel Lee.
I also collect sleepy hollow headless horseman items.
I love Elphaba/ Wicked Witch of the West but don't really care for Wizard of oz stuff. 
I love witchy things. I'm a traditional witch.

I love skulls and roses. Something about the two things together is just perfection! 

The holy grail item I've been searching for is a headless horseman snowglobe. I'm sure some of you remember the one homegoods had this past year. I have searched since August for one!!

Love Vampires especially Draculas brides. 

Also collect anything and everything related to Halloween Tea Parties. Tea Pots, cups,spoons,linens etc...

Don't like snakes!!!! Demon zombie kids dolls or anything dealing with kids. Voodoo creeps me out. Don't care for occult or Ouija boards.
I don't care for gory, horror, scary. Don't prefer Vintage or pumpkin rot. I love seeing these things of yours just not my preference. 

I'm more of a traditional Halloween gal. Haunting and spooky. I love graveyards. Classy gothic mansion style haunted houses and I love classic literary stuff. Poe, Sleepy Hollow,Dracula classic horror.


----------

